# ! Neu !



## PgKing (6. Januar 2008)

Moin leute wollte neu anfangen und das auch gleich mit leute die lustr haben zu spielen.

Deshalb ruf ich auf wer will mitmachen,

auf dem server nazjatar bin ganze zeit online mit meinem char: ombre schreibt mich einfach an oder schreibt ins forum

loss gehts morgen um 14.. ab sw


----------



## DJ-Wolf (6. Januar 2008)

kommt drauf an welcher server welche seite rasse ect.


----------



## Dwarf (6. Januar 2008)

nja da steht sw um 14 Uhr...demnach mensch auf nazjatar? oO""""""


----------



## PgKing (6. Januar 2008)

DJ-Wolf schrieb:


> kommt drauf an welcher server welche seite rasse ect.


nazjatar alli


----------



## DJ-Wolf (6. Januar 2008)

allis sind langweilig

HORDE FTW


----------



## Shinku (6. Januar 2008)

Wie wärs mit dem Suche nach Gruppe-Channel oder wenigstens den Realm-Foren auf wow-europe?

*rolleyes*


----------



## Galadith (6. Januar 2008)

juhu... bin nicht dabei


----------



## xFraqx (6. Januar 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> juhu... bin nicht dabei


----------



## gyspoxxx (6. Januar 2008)

PgKing schrieb:


> nazjatar alli




mmh alli ^^ alle macht der horde *G* 
hehe na ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

